# Has anyone tried Emerld from Sherwin Williams?



## Jay H (Jun 8, 2012)

What is your opinion?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

The coverage is better than duration or Aura for both interior and exterior. Hide isn't anything to write home about. Need two coats just like with any paint pretty much. Flow and leveling similar to Aura. Price range is completely out of whack.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Coverage is better meaning more sq. ft. per gallon? Interior Aura goes further than any paint I have ever used over well sealed interior walls. 

How much sq. ft. per gallon?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Dean, yeah I mean sq ft per gal. From my limited one time experience with interior, I got about 800 sq ft covered with one gallon. Can says 350 to 400 I think.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

y.painting said:


> Dean, yeah I mean sq ft per gal. From my limited one time experience with interior, I got about 800 sq ft covered with one gallon. Can says 350 to 400 I think.


Perhaps that's why you needed 2 coats? Improper DFT?


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm testing some Emerald exterior this week, curious to see the gloss finish, and ease of use. Will report back...


----------



## dvab (Mar 12, 2008)

aaaa


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

we used it today for a interior today good stuff


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just sent out a proposal 10 minutes ago to use about 60 gallons interior matte


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I used the interior semi gloss and it's good but not worth the money. IMO.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

dvab said:


> aaaa


Why the edit? Seemed like good pov info to me.


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

Took a while but I can finally report on this, I've had a chance to work with Emerald interior and exterior.

The interior is of course a fine fine paint overall, but I don't find it significantly better in hide over Superpaint. I would use it to get the washable matte and No-VOC, but in general it is a bit pricy when you can get the same workability from a cheaper line.

I used several gallons of the exterior gloss, some in a deep base color and it was the thickest paint i've ever seen! The finish is very nice... the gloss is really more like a semi-gloss, not nearly as shiny as the All Surface Enamel gloss, for example. It has good coverage as well, probably better than Duration. Also was nice to cut with, allowing for great hide, and it seems to have some slight self-leveling properties. At the price, I wouldn't use it all the time, but it's great in moderation, especially for brush-intensive trim work.


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

I like it quite a bit actually. I was very unsure that I would. It covered well, had a no picture-framing (which Duration interior was notorious for) and flowed very well. I think it's a good alternative to BM Aura, is more affordable than Aura, but doesn't quite have the coverage that Aura will. It's a solid alternative to BM; which is what SW wanted. I certainly like it better than Duration.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

When I used Emerald Semi-Gloss on an interior I was disappointed with the hide. This was trim and vanity cabinet that was primed and I used 2 coats with the hide still being a problem. It poured like soup, handled well for brush work, leveled out okay. In comparision to SoLo in same sheen level one coat would have covered, one reason being you can apply SoLo heavier. In comparision to S/W Waterbase Alkyd the hide is much better than the Emerald. The sheen level seemed to be slightly less in the Emerald Semi Gloss.
I also used Emerald Satin in a deep base over a deep base color using 3 different colors on walls, the hide was awful, the paint seemed to have a translucent appearance.
I normally use Cashmere or Super Paint on walls. I have no intentions of using Emerald again.
Sage


----------



## vegaspainter (Aug 24, 2012)

I hate it. Hide is terrible and it gave me a headache.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Seems to me feedback on Emerald is about 50\50 for 70.:blink:


----------



## MASTer Painter (Feb 19, 2012)

Have used Emerald Int Sgloss for the last 2 weeks and found it to be super easy to work with. Consistency of paint is perfect out of the can do not thin with water as it will thin up really easy. Brushes out great and levels itself out good but not great. 

Smell is not bad at all, I dont see how this can give people a headache. But hey everyones different

Sprays super easy

Sticks to anything, its self priming. Did a backside of a oil bifold door to test adhesion and would not come off for anything. 

Semigloss sheen is not a true semi gloss,, but looks good when dry.

Plastic can and lid are a PAIN IN THE @@#

Got 40 pct off coupon so probably wont be using much more of it. But it is nice paint and super easy to work with.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Absolutely hated it. used the semi on metal door jambs and a couple doors.
Like all waterbornes it drys to damn fast to work with. It flashes something fierce.
It did however cover well for two coats 

Nope never again


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

941owassard said:


> Absolutely hated it. used the semi on metal door jambs and a couple doors.
> Like all waterbornes it drys to damn fast to work with. It flashes something fierce.
> It did however cover well for two coats
> 
> Nope never again


 Flash for cash!


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

vegaspainter said:


> I hate it. Hide is terrible and it gave me a headache.


Definitely agree with that, but it did level out nice, worked well over surfaces that had wallpaper removed, and was very washable. But there are two things that negate the positives for me; the price and the smell. We used it for a client who had recently gone through chemo and needed a low voc paint. After rolling out a room with good ventilation I had a splitting headache, same thing with my father who was cutting in the next room. Happened everyday until we were done with the job. The price was bearable when they had their 40%, but normal price is ridiculous for it.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

luap2011 said:


> Definitely agree with that, but it did level out nice, worked well over surfaces that had wallpaper removed, and was very washable. But there are two things that negate the positives for me; the price and the smell. We used it for a client who had recently gone through chemo and needed a low voc paint. After rolling out a room with good ventilation I had a splitting headache, same thing with my father who was cutting in the next room. Happened everyday until we were done with the job. The price was bearable when they had their 40%, but normal price is ridiculous for it.


 Price alone will give you a headache!


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

It is a great paint no doubt but way overpriced


----------



## CozzaPainting (Mar 29, 2011)

It depends on the discount you receive. I get Emerald for $36 a gallon with my contractor's discount. It is worth that price for some jobs because it covers quite well in a single coat. Most jobs I still double coat, but it has it's place IMO.


----------



## Harmony Haus (Mar 7, 2013)

Used it once and never again. I used it specifically for a client with health restrictions and it has such a strong, offending odor that my client had to leave the house and I developed headaches as well. Called my rep and it seems those issues are typical for the Emerald line at this time.

I found the coverage to be great and it spread well. I also love the Matte finish but for the price and odor I would use Regal Select or Mythic. While the Regal Select is only a low voc paint, if you're purely using the affinity line of colorants you still get a far less stinkier paint than the Emerald.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Harmony Haus said:


> Used it once and never again. I used it specifically for a client with health restrictions and it has such a strong, offending odor that my client had to leave the house and I developed headaches as well. Called my rep and it seems those issues are typical for the Emerald line at this time.
> 
> I found the coverage to be great and it spread well. I also love the Matte finish but for the price and odor I would use Regal Select or Mythic. While the Regal Select is only a low voc paint, if you're purely using the affinity line of colorants you still get a far less stinkier paint than the Emerald.


Welcome to your new addiction Nicole! It was a pleasure meeting you last week.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Most of my high end work comes from a interior decorator that always specs Cashmere or Duration. I've been curious about Emerald. How does it compare to Cashmere?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

CozzaPainting said:


> It depends on the discount you receive. I get Emerald for $36 a gallon with my contractor's discount. It is worth that price for some jobs because it covers quite well in a single coat. Most jobs I still double coat, but it has it's place IMO.


Emerald does not get signifigant contractor breaks. I call bs. (I purchase emerald by the 100 gallons at 40% sales. i just keep my own inventory and get it tinted when i need it.) 36 bucks is 50% and unless you are an employee or family of an employee during their special employee sales (one starts tomorrow) , you will never get it at 36. 

Of course im quoting exterior prices, but im not thinking the interior should be that far off either.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Speaking of Emerald, the finish it lays down on gutters is rediculous. i couldnt help smiling looking at the gutters on the exterior I painted today. You all can hate all you want on Emerald, it is a brilliant spraying product, you just. got to manipulate thr price to work fot you. As I. said above, I just stock up when I can get it the cheapest.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wondering - never used this before but I keep seeing how expensive it is but no real prices other then a bs one at $36. How much is this stuff?

Pat


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

exterior retails at. 71. 99 ish. i purchase at 40% off of that .


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

cheaper than Impervo. lol


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> cheaper than Impervo. lol


Can't even get impervo here anymore  

45 or so a gallon does not seem bad. I would guess that price is better then many other painters?

Pat


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Can't even get impervo here anymore
> 
> 45 or so a gallon does not seem bad. I would guess that price is better then many other painters?
> 
> Pat


a homeowner can get that price. it only happens on sale periids which usually happen 4 ! tumes a year. 30% off happens more frequently. This is the best it gets for this product.


----------



## Harmony Haus (Mar 7, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Welcome to your new addiction Nicole! It was a pleasure meeting you last week.


Likewise Paul! And yep, I'm done in for... downloaded the PT app for my phone while waiting at VW Service this morning...


----------



## jbhapp101 (Mar 20, 2013)

*800 ft per gall?*

I like to juice my paint for a better flow but that's ridiculous. If you can buy the Emerald at $50 your doing good. Talk to a sales rep. You will get better numbers than the store will give from my experience.


----------



## TLC Painting (Feb 18, 2013)

Emerald is a great product it's greatest attribute is the paint will not fall off the roller sleeve zero paint splatter, reminds me of Classic 99 from sherwin-Williams 
I like Duration better its cheaper, better coverage , and has thicker wet mils the Exterior version,
Emerald is zero VOC I prefer using Super paint for Exterior vs. Emerald. 
JB if you can get emerald for 50 a gallon what was your pitch to leverage your sales rep my rep won't budge on emerald or Duration for myself, 
Have you tried Ultra spec from BM give it a try let me know what you think.
Don't get me wrong guys SWP is top quality, but 
BM and PPG have great product lines also.
Above all make $$$

Paint to live 
Live to paint....


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Ive used the interior. Its good stuff without a doubt but not worth the money IMO. I use superpaint and duration and achieve the same thing.


----------



## rohit123 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I have used it last year, its washable as well as has life time warranty. You can try it its good for painting our walls.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

I'm getting a gallon for free tomorrow. I'll let ya know what I think.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sully said:


> I'm getting a gallon for free tomorrow. I'll let ya know what I think.


 SW also wants to demo out two gallons of this stuff to me also but I cant seem to want to go get it.


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

It's on the way to my job ben moore is not. Also Last time I used ben the owner wasn't at his store on time... I was already outta my way to go there. Had to go to a different stote open a new account bull**** and make friends with another owner all before my 35 minute drive in the snow to my job... Sorry mini rant about BM they're service makes my blood boil sometimes


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm using it for the first time today or tomorrow...only because the Ben Moore decks didn't have the "right" colors.

Retails here for $63 (int. egg), they gave me a 10% discount. 3 gallons with tax was $180. holy crap

40% sale starts on Friday, so I'll get the rest of it then.

I'm not really looking forward to trying it, because I don't really like new stuff (I'm old)...but I'll admit it was nice seeing this thread, and getting a few tips on it first.
Thanks again, PT.:thumbsup:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

my experience with the exterior line was outstanding. It brushed out a lot faster than Duration, and it leveled out to a really nice finish. I brushed some gutters, downspouts, and a couple metal basement widow frames with it and it almost looked sprayed! Hide was also phenomenal.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Int. eggshell was pretty good paint. IMO

Little thick after awhile, few drops of water..

Tougher to clean off my hands than I expected. 
..but I only got a little bit on my hands..far as anyone here knows anyhow.

I give it an A- for coverage and hide...and an F+ for price.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Shot ten gallons today. Looks thick as pudding in a five but smooth as silk on the substrate. No tip shear = brush can touch up spray work with no sheen differentials.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm using it for the first time today or tomorrow...only because the Ben Moore decks didn't have the "right" colors.
> 
> Retails here for $63 (int. egg), they gave me a 10% discount. 3 gallons with tax was $180. holy crap
> 
> ...


Fook. Your using it on an interior. My pockets don't run that deep.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Fook. Your using it on an interior. My pockets don't run that deep.


Mine neither, Para.
When the HO said she couldn't find "her (7) colors" in the BM deck..I almost offered to get them matched, but instead I told her I'd just bid the labor.
So she's paying for the fancy stuff.

BTW
I do like the green cans. Very pretty.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

BTW
I need 6 gallons of one color. Carrying a 1-5 usually screws up my back.
I'm assuming HO's don't know that a 5 is cheaper than 5-1s.
Right?


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

The paint covered well, adhered nicely, brushed on smooth as silk and leveled out beautifully. My only gripe and I've experienced this with aura also was the walls soaked it up big time on the first coat. I figured it would spread far and I'd be good on a gallon for a stairwell... needed an extra and while I was at the store I asked for one more. 3 gallons comped @ $150+ value thanks SW:thumbsup:

Overall I'd say it's an excellent can of paint. Noticed the plastic can had more boogers than the metal. Maybe it was older. Anyway my customer and I were pleased with the results. Now I need to try some Duration and compare. I haven't used Duration for almost 8 years. I remember it taking 3 coats to cover for red and yellow, but that paint has held up exceptionally well in my fathers home. I feel a combination of duration matte for easy covering colors and emerald matte for the harder colors will work nicely.


----------



## romavictor (Apr 18, 2013)

*Emerald by SW*

I painted the entire exterior of my home in emerald paint. It's one of the best choices I've ever made as a home owner. Goes on like liquid stucco and dries beautifully no matter how you brush or roll it. I've also painted my interior with emerald paint, excellent!!!

I'm currently painting the front door. I'm using solo on the outside surface and emerald interior on the inside. I'll just say the emerald simply flows better even on wood. It's expensive but I get it during their sale and SW seem to have one every month or so. Otherwise it's always 10% off for me


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I finished my Emerald job yesterday.
The last room I did was dark red bathroom. They didn't have the right base, so they mixed it in Duration.
In the shower last night, I noticed the Duration came off my skin (I got a little on my hands...very little..far as you know) much easier than the Emerald.
WTF?
Do they put a "sticks to your skin like a mofo" additive in Emerald?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I finished my Emerald job yesterday.
> The last room I did was dark red bathroom.


..and I do mean "RED"


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I finished my Emerald job yesterday.
> The last room I did was dark red bathroom. They didn't have the right base, so they mixed it in Duration.
> In the shower last night, I noticed the Duration came off my skin (I got a little on my hands...very little..far as you know) much easier than the Emerald.
> WTF?
> Do they put a "sticks to your skin like a mofo" additive in Emerald?


So I'm considering buying emerald as a trim paint. I've really got into purchasing these type of cost prohibitive paints on the 40 percent off sale. Just ordered another hundred for exterior this weekend. If it works so well and has such high adhesion on an exterior, it should stand to reason it should be good on an interior repaint. Time to get comped a gallon and find out. Everything else SW sells as "trim" paint blows these days. PRIclassic us to grainy, and the new formulation of Solo is terrible (not to mention the 75 percent jack up in price) 



37.50 sounds fair to me for trim paint.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

_Emerald...it sticks to your trim like it sticks to your skin._

I should probably contact SW and sell 'em that slogan.

@37.50 I'd certainly use it again, even though I think the ammonia gave me a headache (my backache overpowers those).


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> Shot ten gallons today. Looks thick as pudding in a five but smooth as silk on the substrate. No tip shear = brush can touch up spray work with no sheen differentials.


 Proof is in the pudding.:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> _Emerald...it sticks to your trim like it sticks to your skin._
> 
> I should probably contact SW and sell 'em that slogan.
> 
> @37.50 I'd certainly use it again, even though I think the ammonia gave me a headache (my backache overpowers those).


 Starting to get under my skin!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> ..and I do mean "RED"


Looks nice.Looks like a behr of a job.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> So I'm considering buying emerald as a trim paint. I've really got into purchasing these type of cost prohibitive paints on the 40 percent off sale. Just ordered another hundred for exterior this weekend. If it works so well and has such high adhesion on an exterior, it should stand to reason it should be good on an interior repaint. Time to get comped a gallon and find out. Everything else SW sells as "trim" paint blows these days. PRIclassic us to grainy, and the new formulation of Solo is terrible (not to mention the 75 percent jack up in price)
> 
> 
> 
> 37.50 sounds fair to me for trim paint.



Try 0 voc industrial. I haven't brushed much of it at all but I did a house in gloss with it eariler this year. It sprays like a boss. Finish was hard as a mofo the next day too, but it stinks so bad.


----------



## rkchristopher (May 6, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> So I'm considering buying emerald as a trim paint. I've really got into purchasing these type of cost prohibitive paints on the 40 percent off sale. Just ordered another hundred for exterior this weekend. If it works so well and has such high adhesion on an exterior, it should stand to reason it should be good on an interior repaint. Time to get comped a gallon and find out. Everything else SW sells as "trim" paint blows these days. PRIclassic us to grainy, and the new formulation of Solo is terrible (not to mention the 75 percent jack up in price)
> 
> 
> 
> 37.50 sounds fair to me for trim paint.


37.50 seems rather expensive for a trim paint. Though I do agree SW trim paints suck for the most part. I have switched to using Coronado Rust Scat the last few years and the stuff is awesome. Yes it is not really designed as a trim paint from what I understand but you can use it on pretty much anything. One coat coverage one most trim/doors . We pay about 30$ a gallon and don't even have great pricing at BM. Dries hard with an oil like durability in a latex enamel. This is the one we use there are several different types. http://www.insl-x.com/viewProd.asp?prodID=170

I know this is a little off topic sorry... 

Emerald is a decent paint but not worth the price. On exterior is it's much better then supper paint and for interior is hard to beat Cashmere IMO.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

rkchristopher said:


> 37.50 seems rather expensive for a trim paint.


Lmfao


----------



## rkchristopher (May 6, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Lmfao


Not sure what you mean by this? If you compare to something like ProClassic which is what SW sells as their top of the line trim paints it's closer to 30$ per gallon.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

rkchristopher said:


> Not sure what you mean by this? If you compare to something like ProClassic which is what SW sells as their top of the line trim paints it's closer to 30$ per gallon.


I wish I had your pricing.


----------



## rkchristopher (May 6, 2013)

Oh actually I guess I was wrong.. been a while sense I actually used it. Last gallon I bought was actually 39$ and that was two years ago. Another good reason to buy Rust Scat. Better and cheaper!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

rkchristopher said:


> Not sure what you mean by this? If you compare to something like ProClassic which is what SW sells as their top of the line trim paints it's closer to 30$ per gallon.


Hey RK

I do lots of residential work where the family members are always around. I remember painting lots of trim with BM advance on a big living room while the Homeowner was in the dining room area next to me working from home. She spend all way working and the smell was never an issue.

I don't use SW. My prices for trim paint is BM Advance for $54-56 and BM Satin Impervo for around $80


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey RK
> 
> I don't use SW. My prices for trim paint is BM Advance for $54-56 and BM Satin Impervo for around $80


 guess I haven't bought any oil Impervo for awhile. Thanks for the warning.

on most houses I won't use more than a gallon or 2 of trim paint...so the cost really isn't an issue.

Actually...neither is the cost of the wall/ceiling paint.

Ask your HO.."would you like to use top-line paint"..they'll say "yes", you say "I'll have to add $_____"...they'll say "fine".

Try it...it's fun.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Ask your HO.."would you like to use top-line paint"..they'll say "yes", you say "I'll have to add $_____"...they'll say "fine".
> 
> Try it...it's fun.


I did a job over the weekend and as always give him a price with BM Aura. A few days I get a call from the HO wanting to save some money. I said you can save $20 bucks if we go with BM Moorgard just a step down from top of the line. He agreed. *insert wtf? Icon here*


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah..my formula doesn't ALWAYS work.

Most people that are willing to spend thousands on a paint job, won't wanna save a couple hundred on paint.

..but you all already knew that.


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

*Product needs help.*

I have done done some initial evaluations on the SW Emerald. Being from a Paint chemistry background, I like to look at products in depth.
The Emerald, while obtaining remarkable dry film properties, fail in respect to application properties. As with most SW products, their formulators pay little attention to Rheology. The shear thinning aspect of the Emerald makes it difficult to obtain any significant film in a spray/ back roll application. Wake up SW ..... pay attention to ICI viscosity.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I can sum up the SW in one word
Garbage


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Brian339 said:


> I can sum up the SW in one word
> Garbage


 
Here I thought that was reserved for the Behr:laughing:


----------



## DavefromToledo (Dec 2, 2013)

I dont think is that superior to super paint, but like duration it is available in matte for interiors. I do really like the exterior emerald.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> ..and I do mean "RED"


After 9 months the lady changed her mind about the red. 

Sorry the pictures aren't from the same vantage point, but you get the idea.

Dark green took 2 coats, but the light green went in one. 1 "regular" coat of satin Emerald. Pretty amazing IMO


----------



## capnjack2 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hate those cans!!!


----------

